# Pas de synchronisation photos avec MBP



## audemartinoli (19 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour 

bien que “Photos iCloud” soit activé, mon MBP et mon iPhone X ne se synchronisent pas. 
que faire ?

Merci par avance


----------



## ericse (19 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Peux-tu vérifier sur www.icloud.com si tes photos sont présentes ou pas ?


----------



## audemartinoli (19 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Peux-tu vérifier sur www.icloud.com si tes photos sont présentes ou pas ?


Oui, les photos présentes sur mon iPhone sont présentes sur icloud.com


----------



## ericse (19 Juillet 2021)

audemartinoli a dit:


> Oui, les photos présentes sur mon iPhone sont présentes sur icloud.com


Comme ça tu sais que le problème est uniquement sur ton MBP.
Tu peux essayer de désactiver la synchro iCloud sur le Mac puis de la réactiver, ça peut résoudre le problème mais il faut être patient c'est parfois long


----------



## audemartinoli (20 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Comme ça tu sais que le problème est uniquement sur ton MBP.
> Tu peux essayer de désactiver la synchro iCloud sur le Mac puis de la réactiver, ça peut résoudre le problème mais il faut être patient c'est parfois long


Merci  ça peut être long à quel point ? ça fait déjà plusieurs heures qu'il y a écrit "Mise à jour…" ...


----------



## ericse (20 Juillet 2021)

audemartinoli a dit:


> Merci  ça peut être long à quel point ? ça fait déjà plusieurs heures qu'il y a écrit "Mise à jour…" ...


Parfois plusieurs jours, mais les premières photos devraient arriver rapidement quand même


----------



## audemartinoli (20 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Parfois plusieurs jours, mais les premières photos devraient arriver rapidement quand même


Toujours rien… je précise que je n'ai qu'une vingtaine de photos sur iCloud


----------



## ericse (20 Juillet 2021)

audemartinoli a dit:


> Toujours rien… je précise que je n'ai qu'une vingtaine de photos sur iCloud



Dans ce cas c’est anormal [emoji3]

Comment es-tu connecté à internet ? ADSL ou fibre ? Quel débit as-tu ?


----------



## audemartinoli (20 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Dans ce cas c’est anormal [emoji3]
> 
> Comment es-tu connecté à internet ? ADSL ou fibre ? Quel débit as-tu ?


Wifi, pas de fibre.

6,69 Mbit/s en réception et 0,89 Mbit/s en émission. Latence 64,09 ms.


----------



## ericse (20 Juillet 2021)

WiFi ADSL ou WiFi d'un téléphone ?


----------



## audemartinoli (21 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> WiFi ADSL ou WiFi d'un téléphone ?


ADSL


----------



## Cdreek (25 Juillet 2021)

Hello,

Merci à ericse pour l'info, j'ai moi aussi ce problème. Cela a très bien fonctionné depuis le début de cette année, moment où je suis passé sur iCloud Photos. J'ai eu il y a un mois, un petit bug dans Photos déjà, et qui m'a forcé à me déconnecter de mon compte iCloud et m'y reconnecter. Là déjà, j'ai été obligé de re-télécharger toutes mes photos alors qu'elles étaient déjà existantes dans la photothèque du Mac (je ne comprends pas la logique Apple, des fois ...). Mais depuis 1-2 semaines, plus rien ne se passe au niveau de l'app Photos sur le Mac. Soit il m'indique "mise à jour ..." mais rien ne se passe, ou depuis que j'ai, de nouveau, tenté l'expérience du "deconnecter-reconnecter" du compte iCloud, il m'indique "chargement de xxxx photos" mais le nombre ne diminue pas, tout autant que la barre de progression qui ne progresse pas 

J'ai essayé différentes solutions qui n'ont mené à rien. Et je ne compte pas supprimer ma photothèque pour en recréer une nouvelle, voir complétement réinstaller le système, comme j'ai pu lire sur certains sites ou autres forums. Cela n'a aucun sens.

Je suis sur MacOS Catalina 10.15.7 avec un MacBook Pro 13" mid-2012. Je me demande des fois si ce n'est pas voulu d'une certaine manière, pour pousser les gens à acheter du nouveau, alors que mon MB Pro mid-2012 fonctionne parfaitement bien avec 16Go de ram et un disque dur SSD ...

En tout cas, c'est rageant, car à première vue, tout devrait fonctionner correctement.


----------



## Cdreek (25 Juillet 2021)

Je viens d'essayer autre chose, j'ai déplacé ma Photothèque dans un autre dossier, et j'ai crée une nouvelle Photothèque système. J'ai activé iCloud Photos, et une fois quitté le panneau des préférences de Photos, il m'indique "mise à jour ..." mais là, toujours rien ... j'ai vérifié l'activité réseau dans Moniteur d'activités, mais rien ne se télécharge.

Je suis donc revenu au stade initial, en remettant ma Photothèque à son endroit original ... je retourne dans Photos et là j'ai le message "Restauration depuis iCloud ..."  ... mais toujours aucune activité réseau pffff ... 

Je suis allé voir sur des forums anglophones, et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, cela a pris plus de 80 heures à un utilisateur pour que le serveur iCloud vérifie d'abord les 20.000 photos une par une, pour seulement après commencer la mise à jour, et terminer le process. Je vais essayer de laisser tourner mon Mac quelques jours sans l’éteindre, avec l'app Photos en arrière plan ... et voir si il y a une amélioration.

Sinon, personne d'autre n'a le même soucis en dehors de moi et l'auteure du post???

Je sais, on est Dimanche ...


----------



## ericse (25 Juillet 2021)

J'ai déjà vu des cas ou la synchro iCloud ne se fait pas : avec une carte WiFi non standard, ou sur un sur hotspot 4G par exemple.


----------



## Cdreek (25 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> J'ai déjà vu des cas ou la synchro iCloud ne se fait pas : avec une carte WiFi non standard, ou sur un sur hotspot 4G par exemple.


Je vois, je vois ... le truc est qu'ici, actuellement, mon iPhone est branché via USB sur le Mac, et le partage de connection se fait par ce biais. Je ne suis donc pas, en soi, connecté en sans fil sur l'iPhone. Est-ce que cela joue? Ou est-ce le fait de passer par une connection mobile 4G partagée, peu importe le moyen utilisé pour s'y connecter?

On creuse, on creuse ...


----------



## Cdreek (26 Juillet 2021)

Cela serait bien aussi que l'auteure de ce sujet réagisse et donne plus de précisions sur comment est connecté son Mac ... wait & see


----------



## ericse (26 Juillet 2021)

Cdreek a dit:


> Ou est-ce le fait de passer par une connection mobile 4G partagée, peu importe le moyen utilisé pour s'y connecter?


Oui, en tout cas avec un iPhone.


----------



## Cdreek (26 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Oui, en tout cas avec un iPhone.


Je serai fixé le 11 aout, quand j'aurai de nouveau une connection internet fixe ... Ca serait le comble ... vu qu'on prône le tout mobile au jour d'aujourd'hui


----------



## Cdreek (27 Août 2021)

Hello, voilà je tenais à confirmer que c'est bien parce que je passais par un point d'acces 4G que la synchronisation ne se faisait pas. Je suis passé, un peu en retard, sur une connexion DSL, et la synchro se fait sans aucun probleme!


----------

